# 3 Geldings 1 Ball



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Buddy:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

And poor old Rebel:


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful horses, but I must add that Sawyer is my favourite!  His mane is beautiful!


----------



## DebbieLouise (Aug 19, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Where did you get the ball?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

All your horses are absolutely stunning, I love the palomino


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Rebel is so handsome! Sawyer looks like my Phillip.  except Phil has a left rear.. Gorgeous pictures!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i love rebel. he's beautiful! and i love the ball. i so want one lol


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

<3 Sawyer and Rebel, Hubba hubba!~


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Here's the info on the ball (biggest size + cover): Equine Jolly Mega Ball (Equine - Stable Equipment Supplies - Training Accessories)


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Gorgeous boys you have there! I love Buddy's star brand.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics!! I bet they had a blast!!! Rebel is gorgeous!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

They are beautiful and look like they had alot of fun!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If by "fun" you mean sheer bloody terror at the pink horse-eating monster, coupled with an insane desire to get to the yummy cookies, and then an internal battle between the two warring instincts, with nom-nom seeking finally winning out, then yes--they had a lot of that.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Rebel is GORGEOUS! love the facial expressions on Buddy ****!


----------



## paigeyluvv (Aug 26, 2011)

ur so lucky they're GORGEOUS. rebel is so good looking(soft spot for dark horses) love the kind eyes in the feeding pick


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOOOOVE Rebel! <3 <3 <3 And I want your ball...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Rebel <3


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks all. 



Katze said:


> Rebel is GORGEOUS! love the facial expressions on Buddy ****!


Yep. Sawyer and Reb get, "Ooooh, pretty!" And Buddy gets, "Wow, that horse is kinda 'speshul,' huh?"

Typical. And appropriate. :lol:


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

my horse would likely faint if he saw wide open space and ALLLLLLLL THAT GRASS you have out there. what a blessing.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Until it becomes too much grass, unfortunately, and then you're slapping grazing muzzles on everyone and locking them in the drylot...although hay bills are cheap, so there's that.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You should win the prize for the best title of the year with this one:lol:


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

STILL love Rebel the mostest  I love his soft and kind face in his last picture!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> You should win the prize for the best title of the year with this one:lol:


I don't know what you're talking about...



atreyu917 said:


> STILL love Rebel the mostest  I love his soft and kind face in his last picture!


It's misleading. Someone used to say he had "innocent eyes." I call BS. He's plotting, and most of his plots center around 1) how to get his fly mask off and then wonder why he can't see for all the insects in his eyes 2) how to escape and hobble out in the pasture or 3) how to bite Buddy on the face. Mostly how to bite Buddy on the face. Which means that most of Buddy's waking hours are spent trying to figure out how to antagonize Rebel without actually getting bit.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Love that vid! So mr.Rebel is kinda spunky heheh, love your horses bubba, they look like a totally fun bunch, and thier not hard on the eyes either =)


----------

